# Vote for your favourite Miso Wet Look Leggings Outfit!



## Bec688 (Feb 15, 2009)

Time to Vote!


Please vote for your Favourite

Miso Wet Look Leggings Outfit!






Anthea





cygne_noir





DuchessRavenwaves





esha





fingers





GlamazonBeauty





Jennyjean





Ozee





purpleRain

Lovely outfits everyone! Good luck!

Vote! Vote! Vote!


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 15, 2009)

Voted! You all did an awesome job!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 15, 2009)

voted, Im so impressed with them all.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 15, 2009)

I voted for duchess...I really liked yours!


----------



## bCreative (Feb 16, 2009)

Voted


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 16, 2009)

ooh, so many good outfits! as I said, I couldn't visualise wearing these, but some of these outfits are really creative and different! I really like em!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 16, 2009)

Great entries everyone and good luck


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 16, 2009)

Voted for the gunbag LOL


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 16, 2009)

Great job ladies!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 16, 2009)

Voted! Everyone did a great job!





Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I voted for duchess...I really liked yours! Thank you very much, HairEgo!


----------



## cygne noir (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Voted for the gunbag LOL



thanks purple! that clutch is something, I know, I love it too!


----------

